# 5 Watt Tube Combo Amp Recommendations



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm looking to replace my Traynor YCS50. It's a GREAT Amp, but it's just too big and loud for home use. The JCM900 is now my gigging/band amp, so just looking for something small and versatile for home use.

I'd prefer it to weigh under 30 pounds so if I do take it somewhere for a small jam session it won't break my back like the 50+ lb Traynor does.

At this point I'm learning pretty hard towards a Blackstar HT-5 combo, but would love to hear other recommendations.

My budget is $500 Canadian MAX.

Talk to me!


----------



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

Marshall Class 5 all the way. Class A all tube amp. great Marshall tones. has a headphone jack too!
great little amp. not sure what the new list is, but i bought one almost new for $400.


----------



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

The lack of a Master Volume is what concerns me, in order to get any sort of that nice breakup, I'd imagine you have to crank it up pretty high?


----------



## Lunnen (Apr 28, 2010)

The class 5 is a nice amp. You really start to get break up on about 2. However, if it were up to me, I would look into a Blackface/Silverface Champ/Vibro Champ. I recently purchased a '68 Vibro Champ for $425 Cdn and couldn't be happier. PTP, Class A - tone heaven. Even on 10, it is still managable in a home enviroment.


----------



## Jimmypaz (Sep 15, 2009)

Look at this site for a listing of low-watt amps.
Low wattage guitar amplifiers, amps 1, 2,3, 5, 6, 7 , 10 watts.


----------



## Duane (May 11, 2010)

I picked up a Vox AC4 that I like. Tone, Volume, .25, 1 and 4 watt settings. Keep the volume all the way up and change the output knob for volume. Small light and a great price I think. While I do love it I have so many amps now I think I will sell it and have it posted on Craigslist.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Lunnen said:


> However, if it were up to me, I would look into a Blackface/Silverface Champ/Vibro Champ. I recently purchased a '68 Vibro Champ for $425 Cdn and couldn't be happier. PTP, Class A - tone heaven. Even on 10, it is still managable in a home enviroment.


+1

I recently picked up a 73 Champ from a GC board member for about $380 in excellent condition. I LOVE this amp. Class A, PTP, hand wired. I agree that even on 9 or 10 it's still manageable. Loud, but not ridiculous loud.

My bassist just just bought a 77 Champ from a local guy for $75. Needs a little work (new tube socket, new speaker) - but even with that he's only had to put about $140 into the amp.


----------



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

Starting to lean heavily towards getting the Class-5, I know it's not ideal, but it does have to look good in my living room as well! I know that is ridiculous, but I do have to look at the thing everyday, and the Class-5 is damn sexy!


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I just got a Blackheart Handsome Devil combo for 500 bucks shipped and tax in. It's rated at 7/15 watts (measured quite favorably at ridiculously high THD ratings - so closer to 5/10 watts) and it has a gain knob, a full T M B eq including presence and a master volume. It is actually a much better bedroom amp than my 3/5 watt Blackheart Little Giant because of the master, I highly recommend it. In addition, it is easily loud enough for bar gigs.


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

Unfortunately a bit over your budget but I love my 5watt Swart Space Tone 6V6. I have seen them for $500 USD but rarely. Great tone, looks great and really easy to cart around.


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

To be honest, the Marshall class 5 was pretty lackluster when i played it at the guitar shop the other day. if you can shell out more, get the THD univalve. I've seen them used for about 600 sometimes.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

like others have said, a vintage champ is a great amp at a great price.
i dont dismiss the newer stuff like the champ 600 and valve junior (i have and use these)
and the vox ac4 is well regarded-
but if it was a matter of only one small amp, id locate an old champ.
sounds great, not terribly loud, easy to repair, and takes pedals really well.
i found a really mint 76 champ on the local kijiji- recapped, retubed, brand new jensen speaker-
came with the original and still working speaker and tubes as well- for $400.
not the deal of the century, but worth every penny to me.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i replaced my traynor ycv15blue with a blackstar ht-5 head. $370 canadian. the main feature of this amp is an absolutely astounding distortion channel. no pedal can do genuine tube distortion. the clean channel is one-dimensional (the tone controls don't do much) and the amp is just not quite loud enough. i solved both of these problems by sticking a tech 21 character series pedal (liverpool) in the loop.

the ht-5 comes in a 1-10 combo, as well.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

david henman said:


> ...i replaced my traynor ycv15blue with a blackstar ht-5 head. $370 canadian. the main feature of this amp is an absolutely astounding distortion channel. no pedal can do genuine tube distortion. the clean channel is one-dimensional (the tone controls don't do much) and the amp is just not quite loud enough. i solved both of these problems by sticking a tech 21 character series pedal (liverpool) in the loop.
> 
> the ht-5 comes in a 1-10 combo, as well.


Did you sell the ycv15blue? If not, will you sell it to me?


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

mrmatt1972 said:


> Did you sell the ycv15blue? If not, will you sell it to me?


...sorry, bro - that's one amp i'll never sell.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

+1 on the Champ recommendation. I picked one up just after christmas '09. Love it. Takes pedals really well and sounds great.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...one just showed up on craigslost:

Blackstar HT-5 Combo w/extras!



david henman said:


> ...i replaced my traynor ycv15blue with a blackstar ht-5 head. $370 canadian. the main feature of this amp is an absolutely astounding distortion channel. no pedal can do genuine tube distortion. the clean channel is one-dimensional (the tone controls don't do much) and the amp is just not quite loud enough. i solved both of these problems by sticking a tech 21 character series pedal (liverpool) in the loop.
> 
> the ht-5 comes in a 1-10 combo, as well.


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

The Vox AC4 shocked the hell out of me. Highly recommended for the money.

Also, have you thought about just replacing the speaker in the YCS50? An Eminence Tonkerlite would not only shave nearly 10 pounds off it, it also sounds much better than the V30 that comes stock.

Don't get too wrapped up in the hype of having to dime your power section -- yes, often that gives the best tones, but a good master volume amp such as the YCS50 can give very comparable results.


----------

